# Happy Birthday Greg!



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2008)

Hope you have a Happy Birthday!

Here's to many more. :beer:

My gift to you is my presence on your website.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 11, 2008)

HBD!!:beer:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 11, 2008)

My gift to you is this woman skiing in her birthday suit. I know you like nice bumps.

Edit-I changed the pic to be safer for those of you at work as Paul implied. I'll use a pic of GSS's last match.com date instead.







Do you like this better Paul? Alot of bumps at least. Maybe more thne Greg would like.


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy Birfday






A little less NSFW than HPD....


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Edit-I changed the pic to be safer for those of you at work as Paul implied. I'll use a pic of GSS's last match.com date instead.



The first pic was definitely NSFW, but the second one isn't safe for anything. uke:

I've never felt bad for a stool before today.

My sincerest apologies if that's a picture of some AZer's wife...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 11, 2008)

A more suitable b-day picture.






Happy B-day Greg


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> My gift to you is this woman skiing in her birthday suit. I know you like nice bumps.
> 
> Edit-I changed the pic to be safer for those of you at work as Paul implied. I'll use a pic of GSS's last match.com date instead.
> 
> ...








Well Excuuuuuuuuuuuuse me.


----------



## severine (Jul 11, 2008)

*Happy Birthday, Greg!!!!!!!*
Hope it's a great one!  :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Greg!!

Hope you have a good one.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> A more suitable b-day picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....nah he's getting a little old for that







Happy Birthday Greg!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 11, 2008)

hugs, Greg! Happy bday!


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 11, 2008)

hey - your birthday is the same as my favorite place to get coffee!






Congrats.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 11, 2008)

In honor of your birthday, I'm posting from the throne!
(Well, not all day, just your birthday wish)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Ski Diva (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Greg! Wishing you lots of great skiing in the year ahead!


----------



## jack97 (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy B-day.


----------



## Greg (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy bday, old man!


----------



## 2knees (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday bro, i bought you a rad b-day present!


----------



## Greg (Jul 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> Happy Birthday bro, i bought you a rad b-day present!



Thanks man, but that's okay. Unlike yourself, I'm capable of growing real facial hair. Not that pre-pubescent peach fuzz you get. Just keep it.


----------



## Marc (Jul 11, 2008)

Did anyone remember to order the stripper?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> Did anyone remember to order the stripper?



That was your job. :roll:


----------



## jack97 (Jul 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> Did anyone remember to order the stripper?




Male or female?


----------



## Marc (Jul 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That was your job. :roll:



I thought I was banned from that job after the last incident...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> I thought I was banned from that job after the last incident...



Oh yeah, I forgot about that poor pig.  And the seagull.  I really hope the pony recovers someday...


----------



## 2knees (Jul 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That was your job. :roll:



You want Marc to strip for you?


sick


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> You want Marc to strip for you?
> 
> 
> sick



Go back to reading comprehension 101.



> Did anyone remember to *order* the stripper?



"Order the stripper", not "be the stripper" :roll:

Don't try to cast your demented fantasies on me..


----------



## jack97 (Jul 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Don't try to cast your demented fantasies on me..



Maybe Marc does want to strip. You know how he is.


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll do it




wait, what?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday, boss.....

Hoping great things for you in the coming year.


----------



## Marc (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd first like to know how much money everyone has...


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'd first like to know how much money everyone has...



A dollar three-eighty-five.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 11, 2008)

i'll have 21.19 when i return that radical norelco to target.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy b-day, man... you are one rad dude


----------



## Marc (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> A dollar three-eighty-five.



That's not gonna work.



My standard rate is tree fitty.


----------



## Marc (Jul 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'll have 21.19 when i return that radical norelco to target.



That'll buy me for a show but not the goat.



And let's face it, me without the goat is just not a show.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy B-day Greg. One year closer to skiing full-time!
View attachment 1558


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

HBSH...Happy Birfday Son Holla


----------



## awf170 (Jul 11, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Happy B-day Greg. One year closer to skiing full-time!
> View attachment 1558




Wow, that avatar rules.  Got a fullsize version of it?  Yeah, I know that was random...

..happy birthday Greg.

Edit:  Found it!  Oh man that has to be on the most awesomess things ever on the internetz.


----------



## krisskis (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh shit...im an hour and half late wishing you a happy birthday Greg!!

OK...HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## krisskis (Jul 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thanks man, but that's okay. Unlike yourself, I'm capable of growing real facial hair. Not that pre-pubescent peach fuzz you get. Just keep it.



haha...thats what i keep telling my son...he thinks he needs to start shaving...i think not...its just dirt...LOLOL

see pic below....hehehe

thats him with his woman..well one of them anyway...im still trying to figure out why hes got her sunglasses on and why he still hasnt gotten a haircut...


----------



## awf170 (Jul 12, 2008)

Sweet, your kid is a guido!   Did he have a blow-out before he went in the water?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Sweet, your kid is a guido!   Did he have a blow-out before he went in the water?



:lol: Jaeger bombs look nasty. He's got a hot guido girlfriend though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 12, 2008)

happy belated dude.  hope you are recovering from a killer hang over.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jul 12, 2008)

Happy birthday, Greg!


----------



## JimG. (Jul 12, 2008)

Hope it was a happy day for you Greg.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 12, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> :lol: Jaeger bombs look nasty. He's got a hot guido girlfriend though.



Heh. You know she puts out.


----------



## krisskis (Jul 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Heh. You know she puts out.





OMG!!! Dont say that!!! Hes never...and he better not....at least for a while...lol. And shes a sweetie. And yea...im jealous of her body...i admit it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 12, 2008)

krisskis said:


> OMG!!! Dont say that!!! Hes never...and he better not....at least for a while...lol. And shes a sweetie. And yea...im jealous of her body...i admit it.



He's 15 right? I think someone is in denial. :razz:


----------



## Marc (Jul 12, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> He's 15 right? I think someone is in denial. :razz:



Big time.


It's not just a river in Egypt.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, by the time I get around to wishing a happy birthday everyone's gone on to discussing strippers and goats. Well, at least it wasn't off-topic. 

Hope you had a great day, Greg!


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Greg!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> He's 15 right? I think someone is in denial. :razz:





Marc said:


> Big time.
> 
> 
> It's not just a river in Egypt.



+3

15 with a hot girlfriend(s)?  I hope you told him about the birds and the bees already... before there's a guido jr. running around...


----------



## Paul (Jul 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> +3
> 
> 15 with a hot girlfriend(s)?  I hope you told him about the birds and the bees already... before there's a guido jr. running around...



Maybe she's a beard?




*ducks


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> Maybe she's a beard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O......M........G........

I had to use urban dictionary for that one.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> O......M........G........
> 
> I had to use urban dictionary for that one.


I feel like my knowledge has grown exponentially lately, thanks to all the urban speak I've learned on here.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

severine said:


> I feel like my knowledge has grown exponentially lately, thanks to all the urban speak I've learned on here.  :lol:



You'd never heard that one either???


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You'd never heard that one either???


Nope.  Guess I've been living under a rock all these years.


----------



## krisskis (Jul 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> +3
> 
> 15 with a hot girlfriend(s)?  I hope you told him about the birds and the bees already... before there's a guido jr. running around...




Yea we have had the talk. And hes in all honors in school, so they learn that biology early in school.

Im not in denial. Its just difficult to think of your "baby boy" knocking boots with a chick. 

And no...shes not a "beard"...LOL...you guys are crazy. 

And hes not guido...geez...far from it. And he finally got a haircut..or rather a buzz cut yesterday...now he looks like a walking penis


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Yea we have had the talk. And hes in all honors in school, so they learn that biology early in school.
> 
> Im not in denial. Its just difficult to think of your "baby boy" knocking boots with a chick.
> 
> ...



Just make sure he knows the Van Wilder adage... "don't be a fool, wrap your tool."


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

krisskis said:


> And he finally got a haircut..or rather a buzz cut yesterday...now he looks like a walking penis


:lol:  That's quite the visual!  :lol:

Yeah, I don't want to think about my kids EVER knocking boots with anyone.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:  That's quite the visual!  :lol:
> 
> Yeah, I don't want to think about my kids EVER knocking boots with anyone.



It'll be a proud day for me when my son starts knocking boots with some hottie.  My daughter, on the other hand, is going to become a nun.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> Just make sure he knows the Van Wilder adage... "don't be a fool, wrap your tool."



I like that one...an STD would be bad for my vert..


----------

